# Predators



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

20th Century Fox is rebooting another film franchise.

This time,it is the *Predator* franchise.

Current working title for the reboot of this franchise is *Predators*,featuring Adrien Brody in the title role originated by Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Current street date for the film is set for July 9,2010.

http://weblogs.variety.com/bfdealmemo/2009/10/brody-leads-predators-team-for-fox.html


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

The predator suits need some updates. Our pc technology shows more colors, shows infared better, amoung other things, so we'd probably kick their ass (The 80's versions).

Damn predators need to get off that 8086, Fallout 3 technology level. They need to upgrade damnit!


----------

